# Great day even with no dead birds



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Took my english pointer out Saturday afternoon to a farm in Croton. What a perfect day to bird hunt, the ol' boy worked like a champ. In 2 hours of hunting, he pointed 4 birds, 2 hens and 2 cocks, my buddy missed one of the cocks then I missed the other. The dog looks at both of us like idiots  . Dogs tail was all red after the hunt and everything. He really worked good, it was my first time out this season with him. Think I will try again after deer gun is out. Maybe this time I can shoot better.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sounds like the dog did HIS job!LOL!!


----------

